# Recommened moss on Manzanita?



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

i think weeping or flame would look great


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My personal preference is fissidens on driftwood but there are amny others the look good, I personally like flame moss on a flat rock sitting on the substrate.

List of good mosses

Weeping
Christmas
Singapore
Peacock
Taiwan

or look here opps here


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

That your 55G? It looks so deep! How'd you do it?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd keep it bare. It's a nice piece.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Yah id keep it naked or go flame moss


----------



## Wingz (Jul 22, 2011)

After the rescape sometime this weekend, I'll post an update. Thanks for all the inputs.


----------



## Wingz (Jul 22, 2011)

VeeSe said:


> That your 55G? It looks so deep! How'd you do it?


 
This is my first planted tank. I try to make it look deep haha, but I'm still not satisfy with the scape. I will have to check out more tanks, and see what I can do with my scape. Any advise on changing up my layout will be appreciated.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

SPIKE MOSS!!! My absolute favorite. Looks just like peacock cept a little more spikey


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

Which moss will attach itself firmly to driftwood or rocks permanently? I've burned up the search function trying to find a dedicated thread and haven't come up with much. Obviously, starter moss needs to be tied down. I'm thinking more in the long term.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Leaky Filter said:


> Which moss will attach itself firmly to driftwood or rocks permanently? I've burned up the search function trying to find a dedicated thread and haven't come up with much. Obviously, starter moss needs to be tied down. I'm thinking more in the long term.


 
I know Fissidens are one of the few that attach themselves to DW. Not sure if both species or only the Fontanus. I too am curious if there are others.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Weeping moss, flame moss, pellia, and fissidens all attach to driftwood.


----------



## Wingz (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, I've done the recape with the driftwood over the weekend. I'm open for any suggestions with the scape. Info of update is listed above.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Rainer said:


> Weeping moss, flame moss, pellia, and fissidens all attach to driftwood.


I have not found a good compare and contrast of each with respective photos of each? Do you know of a good threat that exists comparing? I feel I have exhausted the search function on Mosses...


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you seen this site? Also has directions on creating a wall.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Peacock
Singapore
Taiwan
Christmas moss

Ask for photos before buying. I have experience that some are selling moss which are not really correct species specially christmas moss.


----------



## Wingz (Jul 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to try some Fissidens and see how it looks.


----------



## Redflame (Dec 4, 2011)

I typically prefer x-mas and taiwan but I'd also say weeping moss.


----------

